# My Dog Found A Small Wabbit



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

This little fellow was being harassed by a tom cat at 5am this morning that was until my dog saw off the cat (he doesn't like them,for some unknown reason,most likely the terrier in him),

its obvious that this is a tame wabbit and has gotten lost,funny thing my dogs seems ok with it...unless he's waiting for me to turn my back









a child will be crying at some point this morning,wish I could send a message before the tears flow....at least there will be tears of joy once I reunite them

I'll look after it until that time someone calls to collect


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What a cute little bunny! I am pretty sure my dog (Schnauzer) would have ran off the cat, then killed the bunny.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> What a cute little bunny! I am pretty sure my dog (Schnauzer) would have ran off the cat, then killed the bunny.


There was that worry but I kept them apart mostly,anyway at 11am I had three little girls along with their mother call to collect the lil bunny by all accounts it was 7week old let out from their cage by youths playing a prank....well that's what they'd call it but I call it and them something else..which I will not repeat here.

So all ends well and three little girls have their bunny returned and intact...my job is done


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A pleasant end to the story.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

THE END


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thats amazing. hard to believe the rabbit dodged so many bullets and still made it safe.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

watership down


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love rabbits i have 2 at my daughters, i had to take them there cos my dogs were going mad, i have a pair of british giants,
i,m glad the young rabbit founds its owner, jeff


----------

